

ES6 starterkit - elierotenberg
https://github.com/elierotenberg/es6-starterkit

======
evjan
There is also Google's Traceur, which "is a JavaScript.next-to-JavaScript-of-
today compiler that allows you to use features from the future today"

[https://github.com/google/traceur-
compiler](https://github.com/google/traceur-compiler)

